# Been Playing With The 'Pencil' Setting On Photoscape



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Just for fun I've been playing with the pencil effect on Photoscape photo editing software.

I thought it produced some quite interesting effects when applied to some of my watch photographs. There was no skill involved at all!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Very cool effect - I like it :thumbup: I've just downloaded Photoscape & will install it tonight at home


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Be sure to post up any pictures you do


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

There was a guy on Ebay a while back selling "hand drawn sketches" of whatever photo you emailed him. It was so blatantly just him doing this to the photo.

I emailed him telling him he was a bit naughty doing it, but he insisted they were hand drawn. On his listing he had a photo of a teddy or something, which showed the actual picture and another photo with the "hand drawn" result.

I copied the normal picture, stuck it in photo shop and did the pencil sketch tool. I then compared it to his "hand drawn" version, and it was absolutley identical, down to every line and bit of shading.

I emailed him again with a copy of my photo and soon after he dissapeared from Ebay.


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

That looks great. I particularly like the robot one. :artist:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Breitling "sketches"


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Never really used photo editing software before, just been having a play with Photoscape, it looks like fun


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I like :notworthy:


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Jolly good. :thumbsup:

What did you use for the Breitling sketches Livius? Nice effect, a bit different from the setting I used.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

AlexC1981 said:


> Jolly good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used the editing program in Photobucket


----------

